# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  یکی بیاد اطلاعیه جدید سنجش رو توضیح بده

## mohammad_kh199

*سلام دوستان
ماییم و این کنکور پر از حاشیه و دردسرساز دهن مارو سرویس کردن که هر روز یه قانون کوفتی میزارن

توجه شمارو به اطلاعیه جدید سنجش جلب میکنم
https://www.sanjesh.org/FullStory.aspx?gid=1&id=8062

الان طبق این اطلاعیه چندتا سوال دارم

یک اینکه یکی بیاد توضیح بده با منطق که این چه کوفتیه
دو اینکه من نظام قدیمیم و پیش دانشگاهیم سوابق نداره تو سیستم و میخوام با دیپلم ریاضیم تو کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم الان تکلیف یکی مثل من چی میشه؟؟ ایا کل دروس تخصصیم و عمومیم همش تاثیر میزاره یا اونایی که ندارم مثل زیست میشه صفر؟؟ تو کانال تلگرام آکادمی فانتوم میگه همه تاثیر سوابقشون میشه 40 درصد و کسی زیر 40 درصد دیگه نیست یعنی شما دیپلمتون مغایرت نداشته باشه با گروه ازمایشی بازم همه دروس تخصصی و عمومی رو تاثیر میدن به میزان 40 درصد
خب من که الان زیست ندارم تو سوابقم جاش میخوان چیو تاثیر بدن؟ یکی هست درست توضیح بده؟*

----------


## Ali_T

*من چیزی نمیدونم ولی اینو دیدم گفتم بفرستم شاید ندیده باشی / فانتوم 
*

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> *من چیزی نمیدونم ولی اینو دیدم گفتم بفرستم شاید ندیده باشی / فانتوم 
> *


*منم خوندم اینو خب من الان نمره زیست ندارم با چی تاثیر میدن؟ مگه میشه؟؟؟*

----------


## NiLQwoV

ببخشید مربوط ب درس نیست ولی مشاورم اینو گف استرس گرفتم 


مگه ثبتنام کنکور تیرماه فروردین نیست؟

----------


## skvskv

> ببخشید مربوط ب درس نیست ولی مشاورم اینو گف استرس گرفتم 
> 
> 
> مگه ثبتنام کنکور تیرماه فروردین نیست؟


مشاورتنخونده اطلاعیه سنجشو؟؟؟؟؟؟
خود سنجش گفته زمان ثبتنام این دوتا کنکور جداس!!! این مشاور چرا همچین حرفی زده؟

----------


## Mohammad_kh066

> ببخشید مربوط ب درس نیست ولی مشاورم اینو گف استرس گرفتم 
> 
> 
> مگه ثبتنام کنکور تیرماه فروردین نیست؟


خاک بر سر همچین مشاورایی که  بچه هارو همچین  نابود میکنن شعر میگه  واسه دی تا ۱۸ ابان تمدید شده

----------


## NiLQwoV

> مشاورتنخونده اطلاعیه سنجشو؟؟؟؟؟؟
> خود سنجش گفته زمان ثبتنام این دوتا کنکور جداس!!! این مشاور چرا همچین حرفی زده؟



فک کنم **** شده اینم 
البته حقم داره با این وضعیت همه رد دادیم

----------


## Mohammad_kh066

> *سلام دوستان
> ماییم و این کنکور پر از حاشیه و دردسرساز دهن مارو سرویس کردن که هر روز یه قانون کوفتی میزارن
> 
> توجه شمارو به اطلاعیه جدید سنجش جلب میکنم
> https://www.sanjesh.org/FullStory.aspx?gid=1&id=8062
> 
> الان طبق این اطلاعیه چندتا سوال دارم
> 
> یک اینکه یکی بیاد توضیح بده با منطق که این چه کوفتیه
> ...


باز اومدن یه چرت  و پرتی گفتن نمیفهمن باید صبر کنی یه مدت تا ببینم چخبره آیین نامه اموزش پرورش میخواد بیاد من ک  دیپلم ریاضی ۹۷ دارم  میخوام برم دیپلم مجدد تجربی بگیرم خیال خودمو راحت کنم دگ خرداد ماه هرچی شرایطت  مثل نظام جدید باشه بهتره

----------


## Nargesamiri

> *سلام دوستان
> ماییم و این کنکور پر از حاشیه و دردسرساز دهن مارو سرویس کردن که هر روز یه قانون کوفتی میزارن
> 
> توجه شمارو به اطلاعیه جدید سنجش جلب میکنم
> https://www.sanjesh.org/FullStory.aspx?gid=1&id=8062
> 
> الان طبق این اطلاعیه چندتا سوال دارم
> 
> یک اینکه یکی بیاد توضیح بده با منطق که این چه کوفتیه
> ...


والا منم كه چيزي متوجه نشدم
حتي مني ك. ديپلم فني نظام جديد هستم بايد چيكار منم؟
يكي ميگه بايد ديپلم مجدد بگيري /يكي ميگه بايد دروس عمومي نهايي شركت كني / اون هفته قبلي رفتم اموزش پرورش ميگه نيازي هم نيست ديپلم مجدد بگيري
هر درسي ك مشترك ندارين ميان به كنكورت اضافه ميكنن / والا نميدونم چه خاكي توسرم بايد بريزم
به خدا نصف عمرم كم شده از دست اين مملكت والا بخدا!!! اينا پول ميخان والا مستقيم بگن اين كارا چيه؟
الان كسي كه علاقه به رشته هاي تجربي داره و ميخاد كنمور بده تكليفش چيه؟ بايد چيكار كنه؟
ميگن سوابق صفر ميشه / يعني اگر اون ٦٠٪؜ كه از كنكور بهمون تعلق ميگيره و درصداي خوبي بزنيم درصد قبوليمون مياد پايين وقتي سوابق نداريم؟

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> والا منم كه چيزي متوجه نشدم
> حتي مني ك. ديپلم فني نظام جديد هستم بايد چيكار منم؟������
> يكي ميگه بايد ديپلم مجدد بگيري /يكي ميگه بايد دروس عمومي نهايي شركت كني / اون هفته قبلي رفتم اموزش پرورش ميگه نيازي هم نيست ديپلم مجدد بگيري
> هر درسي ك مشترك ندارين ميان به كنكورت اضافه ميكنن / والا نميدونم چه خاكي توسرم بايد بريزم
> به خدا نصف عمرم كم شده از دست اين مملكت والا بخدا!!! اينا پول ميخان والا مستقيم بگن اين كارا چيه؟
> الان كسي كه علاقه به رشته هاي تجربي داره و ميخاد كنمور بده تكليفش چيه؟ بايد چيكار كنه؟
> ميگن سوابق صفر ميشه / يعني اگر اون ٦٠٪؜ كه از كنكور بهمون تعلق ميگيره و درصداي خوبي بزنيم درصد قبوليمون مياد پايين وقتي سوابق نداريم؟


والا به قران منم موندم الان طبق این اطلاعیه شمایی که تخصصی نداری کلا نمرت صفر حساب میشه و کنکورت برای تخصصی میشه 60 درصد پس باید بری دیپلم تجربی بگیری که حوصله و وقت زیادی میخواد

----------


## Nargesamiri

> والا به قران منم موندم الان طبق این اطلاعیه شمایی که تخصصی نداری کلا نمرت صفر حساب میشه و کنکورت برای تخصصی میشه 60 درصد پس باید بری دیپلم تجربی بگیری که حوصله و وقت زیادی میخواد


اون اكادمي فانتوم كه گفتيد داخل تلگرام همچين اطلاعيه داده ميشه لطفا ايديشو بديد؟؟ معتبر هست؟؟ 
سرچ كردم نياورد بالا

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> اون اكادمي فانتوم كه گفتيد داخل تلگرام همچين اطلاعيه داده ميشه لطفا ايديشو بديد؟؟ معتبر هست؟؟ 
> سرچ كردم نياورد بالا


من میگم تحلیلش چرته ملاک حرف سنجشه
ایدیش..... academyphantom

----------


## elhameli

" سهم نمره كل سابقه تحصيلي به نسبت سوابق تحصيلي موجود داوطلب در گروه درخواستي اعمال مي شود و نمره آزمون اختصاصي جايگزين آن نخواهد شد"

کسایی که دیپلم غیرمرتبط دارن، باید دیپلم مجدد بگیرن ؟؟ یا فقط عمومی ها رو مجدد امتحان بدن ؟؟ 

مفهوم این عبارت نامفهوم رو از کجا میشه فهمید ؟؟

----------


## بورژین

خودشونم نمیدونن چه کاری میخوان بکنن فقط مثل دروغگو که هربار دروغ جدیدی میگ تا دروغ قبلی شو ماسمالی کنه اینام هربار یه حرف مفت میزنن تا حرفای مفت قبلی شونو پاک کنن یبار نمیان مثل ادم قضیه رو مشخص کنن اخه شما ک نمیدونستین باید چیکار کنین چرا تصویب کردین چرا توی این شرایط بد فشار رو بر جوونای بدبخت بیشتر کردین

----------


## elhameli

لطفا اگر کسی با آموزش و پرورش یا سازمان سنجش تماس گرفت ، بیاد اینجا خبر بده ! 
این اطلاعیه منظورش چی هست !

----------


## _Hamid_

*امروز بهمنی هم در کانال تلگرامش نوشته که نیازی به گرفتن دیپلم مرتبط نیست. 
الان نکته ای که باعث ابهام شده اینه : کلمه «سوابق تحصیلی ناقص» که در اطلاعیه سنجش اومده رو عده ای معنیش رو متفاوت از «سوابق تحصیلی غیرمرتبط» تعبیر کردن و این باعث شده که نتیجه گیری کنن اونایی که دیپلمشون غیرمرتبط هست مشکلی تو ثبت نام کنکور ندارن اما خب اگه کلمه سوابق تحصیلی ناقص رو به معنی نداشتن دیپلم و نمرات  اون رشته بدونیم که شامل موضوع دیپلم غیرمرتبط هم میشه معنیش این میشه که باید واسه گرفتن دیپلم مجدد اقدام کرد. 
خدا نسلشون رو از زمین برداره که تو مصاحبه ها و اطلاعیه هاشون به جای رفع ابهام ، ایجاد ابهام بیشتر میکنن مطمئنم پورعباس بیاد اینو توضیح بده بدتر ایجاد ابهام میکنه.*

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> *امروز بهمنی هم در کانال تلگرامش نوشته که نیازی به گرفتن دیپلم مرتبط نیست. 
> الان نکته ای که باعث ابهام شده اینه : کلمه «سوابق تحصیلی ناقص» که در اطلاعیه سنجش اومده رو عده ای معنیش رو متفاوت از «سوابق تحصیلی غیرمرتبط» تعبیر کردن و این باعث شده که نتیجه گیری کنن اونایی که دیپلمشون غیرمرتبط هست مشکلی تو ثبت نام کنکور ندارن اما خب اگه کلمه سوابق تحصیلی ناقص رو به معنی نداشتن دیپلم و نمرات  اون رشته بدونیم که شامل موضوع دیپلم غیرمرتبط هم میشه معنیش این میشه که باید واسه گرفتن دیپلم مجدد اقدام کرد. 
> خدا نسلشون رو از زمین برداره که تو مصاحبه ها و اطلاعیه هاشون به جای رفع ابهام ، ایجاد ابهام بیشتر میکنن مطمئنم پورعباس بیاد اینو توضیح بده بدتر ایجاد ابهام میکنه.*


اقا الان منی که ریاضی دارم نمیتونم کلا تجربی شرکت کنم؟ یا میتونم و‌ نمره زیست صفر حساب میشه چون ندارم؟ یا کلا همون ۴۰ درصد رو میگیرم؟

----------


## AmirMorningstar

> *من چیزی نمیدونم ولی اینو دیدم گفتم بفرستم شاید ندیده باشی / فانتوم 
> فایل پیوست 102508*


منطقی به نظر میاد

----------


## AmirMorningstar

> *منم خوندم اینو خب من الان نمره زیست ندارم با چی تاثیر میدن؟ مگه میشه؟؟؟*


تراز مربوط به ۴۰ درصد سوابق رو نمیگیری. برات نمره صفر لحاظ میکنن

----------


## _Hamid_

> تراز مربوط به ۴۰ درصد سوابق رو نمیگیری. برات نمره صفر لحاظ میکنن


ببین من امروز تحلیل های مختلف رو گوش کردم
فکر میکنم نیازی به گرفتن دیپلم مرتبط نباشه 
اصلا این اطلاعیه ربطی به دیپلم غیر مرتبط ها فکر نکنم داشته باشه 
ببین یک ماه پیش که اطلاعیه شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو اومد نوشته بود که لازمه همه تو دروس عمومی سوابق داشته باشن و برای دروس اختصاصی اگه سوابق ناقص باشه کنکور جایگزینش میشه . خب همین باعث شد یک عده ای نقشه بکشن برن خرداد فقط دروس عمومی بدن اختصاصی ها رو بندازن شهریور (همین میشه سوابق ناقص) اینجوری طرف ۱۴ درصد سوابق اختصاصی رو نمیگرفت و کنکور جایگزینش میشد و به نفعش بود. یعنی سوابقش میشد ۲۶ درصد . ببین تو اطلاعیه دیروز نیومده که سوابق غیرمرتبط باشه نمره دروسی که نیست صفره ، تو اطلاعیه اومده سوابق تحصیلی ناقص باشه نمره دروسی که نیست صفره ! عین همونی که مثال زدم که طرف میره فقط عمومی ها رو امتحان میده یا مثلاً یکی دوتا درس اختصاصی رو میندازه شهریور تا کنکور جایگزین تأثیر معدل بشه.
اما خب راه های دور زدن این مدلی رو برداشتن تا سو استفاده نشه ، الان خیلی از دوازدهمی ها هستن هنوز دیپلم اولشون رو نگرفتن میخوان کنکور غیرمرتبط بدن! چجوری برن دیپلم مرتبط بگیرن وقتی هنوز دیپلم اولشون رو هم نگرفتن؟ در نتیجه منطقیش هم همین میشه که نمرات غیرمرتبط جایگزین دروسی که نمره هاش نیست میشه  و نمره کنکور جایگزین نمیشه.
اتفاقی که واسه غیرمرتبط ها میفته اینه که نمره نهایی دروس غیر مرتبط رو جایگزین نمره دروسی که ندارن میکنن .
اما خب کسی که نمره یک درسی رو تو دیپلم خودش (دقت کن دیپلم اصلی خودش) نداره اون واسش صفر حساب میشه نه اینکه غیرمرتبط باشه صفر حساب بشه.

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> ببین من امروز تحلیل های مختلف رو گوش کردم
> فکر میکنم نیازی به گرفتن دیپلم مرتبط نباشه 
> اصلا این اطلاعیه ربطی به دیپلم غیر مرتبط ها فکر نکنم داشته باشه 
> ببین یک ماه پیش که اطلاعیه شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو اومد نوشته بود که لازمه همه تو دروس عمومی سوابق داشته باشن و برای دروس اختصاصی اگه سوابق ناقص باشه کنکور جایگزینش میشه . خب همین باعث شد یک عده ای نقشه بکشن برن خرداد فقط دروس عمومی بدن اختصاصی ها رو بندازن شهریور (همین میشه سوابق ناقص) اینجوری طرف ۱۴ درصد سوابق اختصاصی رو نمیگرفت و کنکور جایگزینش میشد و به نفعش بود. یعنی سوابقش میشد ۲۶ درصد . ببین تو اطلاعیه دیروز نیومده که سوابق غیرمرتبط باشه نمره دروسی که نیست صفره ، تو اطلاعیه اومده سوابق تحصیلی ناقص باشه نمره دروسی که نیست صفره ! عین همونی که مثال زدم که طرف میره فقط عمومی ها رو امتحان میده یا مثلاً یکی دوتا درس اختصاصی رو میندازه شهریور تا کنکور جایگزین تأثیر معدل بشه.
> اما خب راه های دور زدن این مدلی رو برداشتن تا سو استفاده نشه ، الان خیلی از دوازدهمی ها هستن هنوز دیپلم اولشون رو نگرفتن میخوان کنکور غیرمرتبط بدن! چجوری برن دیپلم مرتبط بگیرن وقتی هنوز دیپلم اولشون رو هم نگرفتن؟ در نتیجه منطقیش هم همین میشه که نمرات غیرمرتبط جایگزین دروسی که نمره هاش نیست میشه  و نمره کنکور جایگزین نمیشه.
> اتفاقی که واسه غیرمرتبط ها میفته اینه که نمره نهایی دروس غیر مرتبط رو جایگزین نمره دروسی که ندارن میکنن .
> اما خب کسی که نمره یک درسی رو تو دیپلم خودش (دقت کن دیپلم اصلی خودش) نداره اون واسش صفر حساب میشه نه اینکه غیرمرتبط باشه صفر حساب بشه.


خب سوال من اینه الان منی مه دیپلم ریاضی دارم و نمره زیست ندارم برای درس زیست تو کنکور چه سوابقی تاثیر میدن؟ اکر صفر باشه یعنی کاملا به ضرر من میشه

----------


## _Hamid_

> خب سوال من اینه الان منی مه دیپلم ریاضی دارم و نمره زیست ندارم برای درس زیست تو کنکور چه سوابقی تاثیر میدن؟ اکر صفر باشه یعنی کاملا به ضرر من میشه


همه دروس رشته ریاضی رو واسه کنکور تجربیت تأثیر میدن حتی هندسه گسسته حسابان و اگه نمره یکی از درس ها تو دیپلم خودت موجود نباشه اون نمره اش صفر حساب میشه مثلاً نمره گسسته نداشته باشی اون رو صفر حساب میکنن نه این که نمره زیست نداری نمره زیست رو واست صفر حساب کنن ، تو دیپلم اصلی خودت باید نمره هات کامل باشه . این تعبیر من از اطلاعیه دیشبه که البته باید دقیق تر مشخص بشه تا چند روز آینده . یک مقدار صبر کن عجله نکن چه برای ترمیم چه دیپلم مجدد .

----------


## Nargesamiri

> لطفا اگر کسی با آموزش و پرورش یا سازمان سنجش تماس گرفت ، بیاد اینجا خبر بده ! 
> این اطلاعیه منظورش چی هست !


يه سايت واسه كنكور هست هر سوالي داشته باشي جواب ميده
الان باتوجه به چيزي كه من خوندم
ميگن كه براي شركت در هر گروه ازمايشي كنكور بايد ديپلم متناظر يا همون(مرتبط) خودشو داشته باشي
در غير اين صورت درساي تخصصي يا عمومي هايي كه مشترك نيستد صفر ميشه و باعث پايين اومدن تراز ميشه
يعني كسي كه ديپلم انساني هست ميخاد تجربي كنكور بده بايد درساي تخصصي + عمومي هايي كه مشترك نداشتن تو دوتا نوبت دي و خرداد امتحان بدن و ديپلم همون گروه ازمايشي رو بگيرن
و بالعكس كسايي كه مثلا ديپلم تجربي هستن ميخان رياضي امتحان بدن بايد درساي تخصصي رياضي و + عمومي هايي كه مشترك نيست امتحان بدم و اون عمومي هايي مشترك هستن تطبيق ميدن!!!
*و اگرم نخاي نه ديپلم مجدد و نه ترميم معدل كني 
سوابق اعمال نميشه
و كنكور از ١٠٠ حساب ميشه برات و سوابق تحصيلي صفر ميشه!!!!!*

----------


## _Hamid_

> يه سايت واسه كنكور هست هر سوالي داشته باشي جواب ميده
> الان باتوجه به چيزي كه من خوندم
> ميگن كه براي شركت در هر گروه ازمايشي كنكور بايد ديپلم متاظر يا همون(مرتبط) خودشو داشته باشي
> در غير اين صورت درساي تخصصي يا عمومي هايي كه مشترك نيستد صفر ميشه و باعث پايين اومدن تراز ميشه
> يعني كسي كه ديپلم انساني هست ميخاد تجربي كنكور بده بايد درساي تخصصي + عمومي هايي كه مشترك نداشتن تو دوتا نوبت دي و خرداد امتحان بدن و ديپلم همون گروه ازمايشي رو بگيرن
> و بالعكس كسايي كه مثلا ديپلم تجربي هستن ميخان رياضي امتحان بدن بايد درساي تخصصي رياضي و + عمومي هايي كه مشترك نيست امتحان بدم و اون عمومي هايي مشترك هستن تطبيق ميدن!!!


ببینید اطلاعیه دیشب کاملاً مبهم هستش و اصلا چیز خاصی نمیشه ازش نتیجه گیری کرد اما دو تا پست گذاشتم بالاتر از پیام شما اونارو بخونید منطقیش این میشه .

----------


## Biomedical Eng

قبلا اینجوری بود: 

اکبر با دیپلم تجربی کنکور تجربی میداد. نمره نهایی اکبر 25 درصد سوابق تحصیلی و 75 درصد کنکور بود.
غلام هم با دیپلم ریاضی کنکور تجربی میداد و چون سابقه تحصیلی برای درس هایی نداشت در درس های زمین و زیست تمام نمره از کنکور محاسبه میشد.

الان اینجور شده : 

اکبر همون مثل قبل
ولی اصغر باید بره دیپلم مجدد تجربی بگیره تا سابقه تحصیلی برای درس های زمین و زیست داشته باشه. در غیر این صورت نمره کنکورش برای این دوتا درس فقط از 75% کنکور محاسبه میشه و عملا 25% رو براش نمره صفر درنظر میگیرن.

----------


## _Hamid_

> قبلا اینجوری بود: 
> 
> اکبر با دیپلم تجربی کنکور تجربی میداد. نمره نهایی اکبر 25 درصد سوابق تحصیلی و 75 درصد کنکور بود.
> غلام هم با دیپلم ریاضی کنکور تجربی میداد و چون سابقه تحصیلی برای درس هایی نداشت در درس های زمین و زیست تمام نمره از کنکور محاسبه میشد.
> 
> الان اینجور شده : 
> 
> اکبر همون مثل قبل
> ولی اصغر باید بره دیپلم مجدد تجربی بگیره تا سابقه تحصیلی برای درس های زمین و زیست داشته باشه. در غیر این صورت نمره کنکورش برای این دوتا درس فقط از 75% کنکور محاسبه میشه و عملا 25% رو براش نمره صفر درنظر میگیرن.


چطوری میگی درس زمین شناسی ؟
اصلا درس زمین شناسی تو کنکور تأثیر نمره نداره چون نهایی نیستش!

----------


## Nargesamiri

> چطوری میگی درس زمین شناسی ؟
> اصلا درس زمین شناسی تو کنکور تأثیر نمره نداره چون نهایی نیستش!


اره قبلا تاثير نداشته اما الان ضريبش ١ هست 
جواب ندادنش تاثيري نداره و جواب دادنشم بي تاثير نيست!!

----------


## Biomedical Eng

> چطوری میگی درس زمین شناسی ؟
> اصلا درس زمین شناسی تو کنکور تأثیر نمره نداره چون نهایی نیستش!


قبلا رو عرض کردم. نظام قدیم زمین شناسی نهایی بود

----------


## _Hamid_

> اره قبلا تاثير نداشته اما الان ضريبش ١ هست 
> جواب ندادنش تاثيري نداره و جواب دادنشم بي تاثير نيست!!


منظورم امتحان نهاییش بود که واسه نظام جدید نهایی نیست. واسه نظام قدیم نهایی بوده.
کل ابهامات ایجاد شده و برداشت های مختلف فقط و فقط به خاطر تعبیر های مختلف از کلمه «سوابق تحصیلی ناقص» هستش که یک معنیش میشه کامل نبودن سوابق تحصیلی در رشته اصلی دیپلم ، معنی دیگه اش میشه نداشتن نمره های مرتبط با کنکور . 
باید ببینیم پورعباس چه خواهد گفت.

----------


## Nargesamiri

> منظورم امتحان نهاییش بود که واسه نظام جدید نهایی نیست. واسه نظام قدیم نهایی بوده.
> کل ابهامات ایجاد شده و برداشت های مختلف فقط و فقط به خاطر تعبیر های مختلف از کلمه «سوابق تحصیلی ناقص» هستش که یک معنیش میشه کامل نبودن سوابق تحصیلی در رشته اصلی دیپلم ، معنی دیگه اش میشه نداشتن نمره های مرتبط با کنکور . 
> باید ببینیم پورعباس چه خواهد گفت.


فقط خدا خيرشون نده در هر صورت 
والا اين مملكت پوليه مستقيم نميگن ك اون عده اي ك ميخان برن پول بدن اين همه زجر نكش 
الان ٢ ماه هست دهن من آسفالت شده
به هرحال خدا از سرشون نگذره
و بريم درسمونو بخونيم :Yahoo (19):

----------


## AmirMorningstar

> ببین من امروز تحلیل های مختلف رو گوش کردم
> فکر میکنم نیازی به گرفتن دیپلم مرتبط نباشه 
> اصلا این اطلاعیه ربطی به دیپلم غیر مرتبط ها فکر نکنم داشته باشه 
> ببین یک ماه پیش که اطلاعیه شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو اومد نوشته بود که لازمه همه تو دروس عمومی سوابق داشته باشن و برای دروس اختصاصی اگه سوابق ناقص باشه کنکور جایگزینش میشه . خب همین باعث شد یک عده ای نقشه بکشن برن خرداد فقط دروس عمومی بدن اختصاصی ها رو بندازن شهریور (همین میشه سوابق ناقص) اینجوری طرف ۱۴ درصد سوابق اختصاصی رو نمیگرفت و کنکور جایگزینش میشد و به نفعش بود. یعنی سوابقش میشد ۲۶ درصد . ببین تو اطلاعیه دیروز نیومده که سوابق غیرمرتبط باشه نمره دروسی که نیست صفره ، تو اطلاعیه اومده سوابق تحصیلی ناقص باشه نمره دروسی که نیست صفره ! عین همونی که مثال زدم که طرف میره فقط عمومی ها رو امتحان میده یا مثلاً یکی دوتا درس اختصاصی رو میندازه شهریور تا کنکور جایگزین تأثیر معدل بشه.
> اما خب راه های دور زدن این مدلی رو برداشتن تا سو استفاده نشه ، الان خیلی از دوازدهمی ها هستن هنوز دیپلم اولشون رو نگرفتن میخوان کنکور غیرمرتبط بدن! چجوری برن دیپلم مرتبط بگیرن وقتی هنوز دیپلم اولشون رو هم نگرفتن؟ در نتیجه منطقیش هم همین میشه که نمرات غیرمرتبط جایگزین دروسی که نمره هاش نیست میشه  و نمره کنکور جایگزین نمیشه.
> اتفاقی که واسه غیرمرتبط ها میفته اینه که نمره نهایی دروس غیر مرتبط رو جایگزین نمره دروسی که ندارن میکنن .
> اما خب کسی که نمره یک درسی رو تو دیپلم خودش (دقت کن دیپلم اصلی خودش) نداره اون واسش صفر حساب میشه نه اینکه غیرمرتبط باشه صفر حساب بشه.


پس باید صبر کرد ببینیم تو اطلاعیه های بعدیشون چی میگن. البته من بعید میدونم انقدر به دیپلم غیر مرتبط ها حال بدن. آخه این چیزی که شما گفتی مگه  اصلا روش بحثی بوده که نیاز به تبصره زدن داشته باشه؟ خب از قبل هم واضح بود کسی که دیپلم مرتبط داره و سابقه تحصیلیش ناقصه براش صفر منظور میشه.

----------


## mohammad_kh199

*اقا من با هر مدل مشاوری حرف زدم خودمم حساب کتاب میکنم میبنم که این اطلاعیه یچیز میخواد بگه
اونم اینکه شما اگر سوابق ناقص دارین یعنی چی؟ یعنی تغییر رشته ای هستی یا مال قبل 84 هستی یا فنی هستی یا هرچیز دیگه در واقع اگر دیپلمت با کنکورت یکی نیست هر درسی که کنکور داریش ولی سوابقش رو نداری اون سابقه تحصیلی برات نمره صفر در نظر میگیرن نمره صفر هم انگار در حد تاثیر 40 درصدی کنکور رو زدی منفی 33
کلا یکار کردن هرکی دیپلمش با کنکورش یکی نیست پاشه بره دیپلم بگیره در واقع یه راه دیگه برای بیشتر پولدار کردن اموزش و پرورش
من که به نظرم این مصوبه فقط یه هدف داشت اونم پرپول کردن جیب اموزش و پرورش از سفره کنکور همین*

----------


## Mohammad_kh066

> قبلا رو عرض کردم. نظام قدیم زمین شناسی نهایی بود


میشه بگید واسه دیپلم مجدد گرفتن (میخوام خرداد دیپلم مجدد تجدبی بگیرم نظام قدیم ریاضیم) کد سوابق تحصیلی واسه فروردین چیکار کنم؟ چون خرداد میخوام امتحان بدم خب کد سوابق جدید میاد  دگ  از طرفیم میگن تا کد نزنی نمیشه ثبت نام کنی ! میشه من بهمن ماه برم  بزرگسالان ثبت نام کنم و  اونوقت کد سوابق جدید اینطوری میشه بگیرم لطفا بگید ممنون

----------


## علی۲

دوستان نتایج کنکور دی ماه کی قرار بیاد

----------


## Amir_H80

> *اقا من با هر مدل مشاوری حرف زدم خودمم حساب کتاب میکنم میبنم که این اطلاعیه یچیز میخواد بگه
> اونم اینکه شما اگر سوابق ناقص دارین یعنی چی؟ یعنی تغییر رشته ای هستی یا مال قبل 84 هستی یا فنی هستی یا هرچیز دیگه در واقع اگر دیپلمت با کنکورت یکی نیست هر درسی که کنکور داریش ولی سوابقش رو نداری اون سابقه تحصیلی برات نمره صفر در نظر میگیرن نمره صفر هم انگار در حد تاثیر 40 درصدی کنکور رو زدی منفی 33
> کلا یکار کردن هرکی دیپلمش با کنکورش یکی نیست پاشه بره دیپلم بگیره در واقع یه راه دیگه برای بیشتر پولدار کردن اموزش و پرورش
> من که به نظرم این مصوبه فقط یه هدف داشت اونم پرپول کردن جیب اموزش و پرورش از سفره کنکور همین*


عجله نکن 
هفته بعد احتمالاً سنجش شفاف سازی بیشتر در این زمینه میکنه
دیپلم مجدد فقط واسه دروس غیرمشترک امکان پذیره و واسه درسایی که قبلاً نمره داشتی امکان پذیر نیست و نمره اونا میاد تو دیپلم جدیدت اتوماتیک و صرفاً میتونی دروس غیرمشترک شرکت کنی . در ضمن من شنیدم ریاضی دوازدهم رو جزو غیرمشترک های ریاضی و تجربی حساب نمیکنن و فقط میگن زیست دوازدهم رو واسه تطبیق میشه داد! اما خب چیزی که موثق شنیدم از آموزش و پرورش شهر همدان اینه که واسه دیپلم مجدد نمیشه دروس مشترکی که مثلاً نمره پایینی توش داری رو دوباره امتحان بدی ، مگه اینکه یک نوبت دیگه بری نمرات دیپلم مجدد رو ترمیم کنی که حالا آموزش و پرورش در این مورد خاص موافقت کنه یا نه خدا میدونه.

در ضمن محاسبه شما در زمینه تأثیر معدل کاملاً اشتباهه مثلاً در درسی مثل زیست شناسی سهم سوابق تحصیلی ۱۲ درصد کل هستش و ۸۸ درصد کنکور هستش . اون جدول شورای سنجش مال یک ماه پیش رو یک بار دیگه برو ببین ‌

----------


## Amir_H80

باید منتظر شفاف سازی های بیشتر سنجش و همچنین مصوبات جدید آموزش و پرورش که در اواخر آبان رونمایی میشن باشیم. مصوبات جدید آموزش و پرورش احتمالاً هم در مورد ترمیم معدل و هم در مورد دیپلم مجدد باشه.

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> عجله نکن 
> هفته بعد احتمالاً سنجش شفاف سازی بیشتر در این زمینه میکنه
> دیپلم مجدد فقط واسه دروس غیرمشترک امکان پذیره و واسه درسایی که قبلاً نمره داشتی امکان پذیر نیست و نمره اونا میاد تو دیپلم جدیدت اتوماتیک و صرفاً میتونی دروس غیرمشترک شرکت کنی . در ضمن من شنیدم ریاضی دوازدهم رو جزو غیرمشترک های ریاضی و تجربی حساب نمیکنن و فقط میگن زیست دوازدهم رو واسه تطبیق میشه داد! اما خب چیزی که موثق شنیدم از آموزش و پرورش شهر همدان اینه که واسه دیپلم مجدد نمیشه دروس مشترکی که مثلاً نمره پایینی توش داری رو دوباره امتحان بدی ، مگه اینکه یک نوبت دیگه بری نمرات دیپلم مجدد رو ترمیم کنی که حالا آموزش و پرورش در این مورد خاص موافقت کنه یا نه خدا میدونه.
> 
> در ضمن محاسبه شما در زمینه تأثیر معدل کاملاً اشتباهه مثلاً در درسی مثل زیست شناسی سهم سوابق تحصیلی ۱۲ درصد کل هستش و ۸۸ درصد کنکور هستش . اون جدول شورای سنجش مال یک ماه پیش رو یک بار دیگه برو ببین ‌


البته درسته یسری چیزا کلا مشخص نیست سنجش چند سال پیش تو پیک سنجش خودش یسری جدول داد که مثلا طرف با دیپلم ریاضی تو گروه ازمایشی تجربی شرکت کنه ضریب دروسش چند میشه الان این جدول نیست مثلا من با دیپلم ریاضی بخوام کنکور تجربی بدم نمرات حسابان و فیزیک و شیمی و گسسته و هندسه و غیره هر کدوم ایا تو کنکور تجربی تاثیر دارن یا ندارن؟ مثلا حسابان جای ریاضی تجربی رو تو سوابق داره یا نداره چون قبلا داشت حالا الان معلوم نیست به چه صورته خیلی ابهام وجود داره منم نمیدونم برم حضوری از سنجش بپرسم یا نه

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> عجله نکن 
> هفته بعد احتمالاً سنجش شفاف سازی بیشتر در این زمینه میکنه
> دیپلم مجدد فقط واسه دروس غیرمشترک امکان پذیره و واسه درسایی که قبلاً نمره داشتی امکان پذیر نیست و نمره اونا میاد تو دیپلم جدیدت اتوماتیک و صرفاً میتونی دروس غیرمشترک شرکت کنی . در ضمن من شنیدم ریاضی دوازدهم رو جزو غیرمشترک های ریاضی و تجربی حساب نمیکنن و فقط میگن زیست دوازدهم رو واسه تطبیق میشه داد! اما خب چیزی که موثق شنیدم از آموزش و پرورش شهر همدان اینه که واسه دیپلم مجدد نمیشه دروس مشترکی که مثلاً نمره پایینی توش داری رو دوباره امتحان بدی ، مگه اینکه یک نوبت دیگه بری نمرات دیپلم مجدد رو ترمیم کنی که حالا آموزش و پرورش در این مورد خاص موافقت کنه یا نه خدا میدونه.
> 
> در ضمن محاسبه شما در زمینه تأثیر معدل کاملاً اشتباهه مثلاً در درسی مثل زیست شناسی سهم سوابق تحصیلی ۱۲ درصد کل هستش و ۸۸ درصد کنکور هستش . اون جدول شورای سنجش مال یک ماه پیش رو یک بار دیگه برو ببین ‌


یچیز دیگه در مورد خط اخرتون که گفتین سهم زیست 88 درصده اونا مگه ضریب نیست؟ مثلا نمره زیست شما ترازش ضربدر 12 میشه تقریبا چیزیه که تو کنکور هست زیست هم تو کنکور ضریبش 12 هست شیمی هم 9 اینجا تراز نهایی شما یعنی تراز نمره شما ضربدر ضریبش میشه و تراز نهایی ضربدر 40 درصد اون چیزی که نوشته شده تو اون اطلاعیه دبیرخانه سهم سوابق نیست ضریب سوابق هست سهم سوابق همون 40 درصد و سهم کنکور همون 60 درصده 
در واقع تراز درصد زیست شما هم ضربدر 12 میشه تراز نمره زیست نهایی شما هم ضربدر 12 میشه ولی مال کنکور تراز نهاییش ضربدر 60 درصد میشه و تراز نهایی امتحانات نهایی ضربدر 40 درصد که جمع اینا میشه تراز نهایی شما

----------


## elhameli

سلام، 
اگر منظور این اطلاعیه این هست که اگر کسی سابقه تحصیلی ناقص  داره یا بدون سابقه هست، باید بره دیپلم مجدد بگیره، پس چرا سازمان سنجش داخل اطلاعیه مستقیم نمگیه طرف بره دیپلم مجدد بگیره ؟؟ چرا  با تبصره و نافهموم حرف میزنه ؟؟

هر چی از سازمان سنجش سوال میکنم، برای جواب فقط اطلاعیه رو کپی میکنه ! :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> سلام، 
> اگر منظور این اطلاعیه این هست که اگر کسی سابقه تحصیلی ناقص  داره یا بدون سابقه هست، باید بره دیپلم مجدد بگیره، پس چرا سازمان سنجش داخل اطلاعیه مستقیم نمگیه طرف بره دیپلم مجدد بگیره ؟؟ چرا  با تبصره و نافهموم حرف میزنه ؟؟
> 
> هر چی از سازمان سنجش سوال میکنم، برای جواب فقط اطلاعیه رو کپی میکنه !


باز خوبه برای شما اینو میفرسته برای من برداشته کد سربازی فرستاده 
ولی واقعا باید چیکار کنیم؟ هیچی معلوم نیست لعنتیا

----------


## Amir_H80

سلام امروز سنجش جواب سوالی که پرسیدم رو داد 
عنوان درخواست :
عمومي | سراسري - ابهام در اطلاعيه 16 آبان 1401 سنجش
متن درخواست :
سلام و عرض خسته نباشيد
ببخشيد طبق اطلاعيه 16 آبان سنجش كساني كه ديپلم غرمرتبط با گروه كنكور مورد نظر دارند آيا بايد براي دريافت ديپلم مرتبط اقدام كنند؟ يا اينكه نمرات غيرمرتبط يه جاي نمرات مرتبط اعمال ميشود؟ چون در اطلاعيه آمده نمره كنكور جايگزين نميشود و اگر كسي در امتحانات آموزش و پرورش شركت نكند نمره صفر براي او تعيين ميشود! اين جمله براي كساني كه ديپلمشان غيرمرتبط با كنكورشان است هم صدق ميكند؟ مثلاً كسي كه ديپلم رياضي دارد و امتحانات نهايي رياضي را داده بايد ديپلم مجدد تجربي بگيرد؟



با سلام
1 – 26  درصد نمرات دروس عمومي براي كليه داوطلبان در نظر گرفته شده است كه سوابق آن بايد نهايتا تا پايان خرداد ماه سال 1402 از طريق آموزش و پرورش براي اين سازمان ارسال شود كليه داوطلباني كه سوابق تحصيلي ندارند با هر نوع ديپلم و يا هر نوع نظام بايد در اين مورد سابقه داشته باشند و يا ايجاد كنند حتي طلبه هاي سطح يك حوزوي. فرقي نمي كند شما در آزمون دي ماه شركت مي كنيد و يا تير ماه و يا هر دو طي مهلت تعيين شده ( تا پايان خرداد ماه سال 1402 ) بايد سوابق دروس عمومي شما از طريق آموزش و پرورش براي اين سازمان ارسال شود اگر در اين مورد اقدام لازم انجام نشود نمره حاصل از 26 درصد سوابق دروس عمومي صفر لحاظ خواهد شد و اين بدين معني است كه هيچ نمره اي براي دروس عمومي به شما تعلق نخواهد گرفت. اما در خصوص دروس اختصاصي به اطلاع مي رساند - در صورتي كه شما براي دروس اختصاصي كه در گروه آزمايشي آن شركت مي كنيد سوابقي داشته باشيد 14 درصد سوابق شما در نمره كل آزمون اختصاصي تاثير قطعي داده خواهد شد. در صورتي كه در اين مورد سوابقي نداشته باشيد 60 درصد منحصرا نمرات آزمون دروس اختصاصي شما ملاك عمل خواهد بود و 14 درصد سوابق دروس اختصاصي براي شما اعمال نخواهد شد. بر اين اساس داوطلباني كه در خصوص دروس اختصاصي خود چه ديپلم متناظر داشته باشند چه نداشته باشند اجباري براي ايجاد سوابق تحصيلي براي آنان وجود ندارد اما اينكه بخواهند در اين مورد به هر شكل حتي تغيير ديپلم سوابقي ايجاد كنند براي استفاده از 14 درصد تاثير سوابق تحصيلي دروس اختصاصي خود بايد از طريق آموزش و پرورش اقدام كرده و آموزش و پرورش تا پايان خرداد ماه سال 1402 اين سوابق را براي اين سازمان ارسال كند. لازم به ذكر اينكه سوابق تحصيلي دروس اختصاصي دروس مشترك با دروس آزمون گروه آزمايشي مورد نظر اعمال مي شود يا خير توسط وزارت آموزش و پرورش در دست بررسي است و متعاقبا در مورد آن اطلاع رساني خواهد شد. ضمنا سوابق تحصيلي دروس اختصاصي كه هيچ ارتباطي به دروس اختصاصي آزمون گروه آزمايشي مورد نظر ندارد لحاظ نمي شود و منحصرا 60درصد نمرات آزمون ملاك خواهد بود و 26 درصد سوابق دروس عمومي
 2 -  كليه مسائل مربوط به ترميم سوابق تحصيلي بر عهده آموزش و پرورش است و سازمان در صورتي سوابق ترميم را اعمال مي كند كه مطابق با مهلت تعيين شده براي اين سازمان ارسال شود.
3 -  در خصوص ايجاد سوابق دروس عمومي - بخشنامه هاي مربوط به كليه ادارات آموزش و پرورش ابلاغ شده است.
4 - در مورد آزمون گروه هاي آزمايشي هنر و زبان نيز 26 درصد سوابق دروس عمومي و 74 درصد نمرات دروس اختصاصي آزمون ملاك مي باشد.
5 - در زمان اعلام نتايج اوليه آزمون دي ماه هيچ تراز و رتبه اي اعلام نخواهد شد و در محدوده زماني انتخاب رشته پس از دريافت كامل سوابق و اعمال آن ترازها و رتبه هاي مشخص و اعلام خواهد.
6 - داوطلباني كه هر دو نوبت آزمون را در يك گروه ازمايشي شركت مي كنند ملاك انتخاب رشته آنها كارنامه نوبتي است كه وضعيت علمي بهتري داشته باشد و داوطلباني كه در هر نوبت در يك گروه آزمايشي متفاوت شركت مي كنند مي توانند به اختيار و منحصرا بر اساس نتيجه يكي از ازمونهاي خود انتخاب رشته خود را انجام دهند.
اطلاعيه اصلاحات دفترچه راهنماي ثبت نام و شركت در آزمون سراسري سال 1402 (نوبت اول) را مطالعه نماييد
https://www.sanjesh.org/FullStory.aspx?gid=1&id=8062

----------


## farzaddd

یعنی چی ،از اول باید بریم دیپلم بگیریم؟یه بار چند سال پیش سلطان جنگل گفتا همه ریختن تجربی از اون موقع هدفشون این بود،فقط دوازدهمیا بتونن کنکور بدن،

----------


## farzaddd

باید دیوان شکایت کنیم اینا نمیتونن سد راه مردم بشن تا کنکور ندن

----------


## farzaddd

اون سبطی هم که دُکونو رونق داده فارت فارت کتاب نهایی داده بیرون ،همون زمانی که داشت با بی عدالتی مبارزه میکرد،فارت فارت

----------


## Pcstud

به نظر من که بریم یه دیپلم بگیریم خیال خودمونو راحت کنیم.

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> سلام امروز سنجش جواب سوالی که پرسیدم رو داد 
> عنوان درخواست :
> عمومي | سراسري - ابهام در اطلاعيه 16 آبان 1401 سنجش
> متن درخواست :
> سلام و عرض خسته نباشيد
> ببخشيد طبق اطلاعيه 16 آبان سنجش كساني كه ديپلم غرمرتبط با گروه كنكور مورد نظر دارند آيا بايد براي دريافت ديپلم مرتبط اقدام كنند؟ يا اينكه نمرات غيرمرتبط يه جاي نمرات مرتبط اعمال ميشود؟ چون در اطلاعيه آمده نمره كنكور جايگزين نميشود و اگر كسي در امتحانات آموزش و پرورش شركت نكند نمره صفر براي او تعيين ميشود! اين جمله براي كساني كه ديپلمشان غيرمرتبط با كنكورشان است هم صدق ميكند؟ مثلاً كسي كه ديپلم رياضي دارد و امتحانات نهايي رياضي را داده بايد ديپلم مجدد تجربي بگيرد؟
> 
> 
> 
> ...


اقا دمت گرم خیلی ممنون فقط عکس اینو میفرستین ما داشته باشیم خیلی خوب جواب دادن من پرسیدم کدهای سربازی رو برام فرستادن نمیدونم چرا  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mohammad_kh199

*اینجوری میشه جمع بندی بخوایم بکنیم

1- شما ملزم به داشتن دروس عمومی هستین و اگر نداشته باشین دروس عمومی صفر رد میشه و کلا 26 درصد رو از دست میدین

2- شما میتونی دروس اختصاصی مورد نظر با گروه آزمایشی کنکورت رو داشته باشی و اگر نداشته باشی ازون 14 درصدت کم میشه به همون میزان که درس مشترک با گروه آزمایشیت داری اون 14 درصد سوابق رو میگیری

3- دروس مشترک تو دیپلم متغایر جزو سوابق حساب میشه و تاثیر داده میشه مثلا دیپلم ریاضی بیاد تجربی شرکت کنه فقط زیست رو ه احتمال زیاد نداره طبق گذشته بقیه یعنی شیمی و فیزیک و ریاضی براش تاثیر داده میشه

4- شما میتونی تو گروه آزمایشی اصلی متفاوتی نسبت به کنکور دی در تیر ماه ثبت نام کنی ولی باید یدونه رو به اختیار خودت انتخاب کنی برای انتخاب رشته

این جمع بندی حرفای سیستم پاسخگویی سنجش شد که واقعا بعیده همچین جواب بلند و خوبی بدن اکثرا رو با جواب کوتاه و بی ربط رد میکنن میره
بیشتر با اینکارشون راه رو برای کسایی که دیپلم انسانی یا فنی دارن و میخوان تجربی یا ریاضی بدن بستن*

----------


## Pcstud

برای دیپلم مجدد خرداد باید الان ثبت نام کنیم؟

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> برای دیپلم مجدد خرداد باید الان ثبت نام کنیم؟


دیپلمتون چیه؟ چرا میخواین مجدد بگیرین؟

----------


## Pcstud

> دیپلمتون چیه؟ چرا میخواین مجدد بگیرین؟


ریاضی ام. نمره هام عالی نیست و باید ترمیم کنم به جای اینکه برم کتابای ریاضی رو بخونم همون تجربی رو برم بخونم بهتره اگه قبول کنن که درسای مشترک هم امتحان بدم. کلا دارم فکر میکنم هنوز تصمیم نگرفتم چهکار کنم

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> ریاضی ام. نمره هام عالی نیست و باید ترمیم کنم به جای اینکه برم کتابای ریاضی رو بخونم همون تجربی رو برم بخونم بهتره اگه قبول کنن که درسای مشترک هم امتحان بدم. کلا دارم فکر میکنم هنوز تصمیم نگرفتم چهکار کنم


برای دیپلم مجدد خرداد الان زوده باید فروردین اینا برین فک کنم

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> الان مثلا زیست رو نداریم همون زیست کنکور حساب میشه؟


شما کلا 14 درصد سوابق اختصاصی باید داشته باشی اگر زیست نداری ازین 14 درصد کم میشه و هیچی هم به کنکورت اضافه نمیشه برعکس قبل مثلا تاثیر سابقه میشه 10 درصد بدون زیست کنکورت هم 60 درصد عمومی هم 26 که هست

----------


## Biomedical Eng

> 3 -  در خصوص ايجاد سوابق دروس عمومي - بخشنامه هاي مربوط به كليه ادارات آموزش و پرورش ابلاغ شده است.


این دوروغه

----------


## Biomedical Eng

> ریاضی ام. نمره هام عالی نیست و باید ترمیم کنم به جای اینکه برم کتابای ریاضی رو بخونم همون تجربی رو برم بخونم بهتره اگه قبول کنن که درسای مشترک هم امتحان بدم. کلا دارم فکر میکنم هنوز تصمیم نگرفتم چهکار کنم


کنکور ریاضی خیلی راحته. اکثر داوطلبای درسخون و قوی تجربی شرکت میکنن. ریاضی الان طرف روزانه مهندسی برق میاره اونم از تبریز در حالی که سینوس کسینوس رو درست نمیدونه چیه. درصد ها رو تو کانون نگاه کن خیلی راحته قبولی

----------


## LEA

> برای دیپلم مجدد خرداد باید الان ثبت نام کنیم؟


نه فروردین برید

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> این دوروغه


نظرت در مورد بقیه نوشته چیه؟

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> کنکور ریاضی خیلی راحته. اکثر داوطلبای درسخون و قوی تجربی شرکت میکنن. ریاضی الان طرف روزانه مهندسی برق میاره اونم از تبریز در حالی که سینوس کسینوس رو درست نمیدونه چیه. درصد ها رو تو کانون نگاه کن خیلی راحته قبولی


والا من به نظرم یکی شرایط مهاجرت داشته باشه بره ریاضی برد کرده تجربی مهاجرتش خیلی سخته البته رشته های دکترا بیشتر

----------


## Harrison

> سلام امروز سنجش جواب سوالی که پرسیدم رو داد 
> عنوان درخواست :
> عمومي | سراسري - ابهام در اطلاعيه 16 آبان 1401 سنجش
> متن درخواست :
> سلام و عرض خسته نباشيد
> ببخشيد طبق اطلاعيه 16 آبان سنجش كساني كه ديپلم غرمرتبط با گروه كنكور مورد نظر دارند آيا بايد براي دريافت ديپلم مرتبط اقدام كنند؟ يا اينكه نمرات غيرمرتبط يه جاي نمرات مرتبط اعمال ميشود؟ چون در اطلاعيه آمده نمره كنكور جايگزين نميشود و اگر كسي در امتحانات آموزش و پرورش شركت نكند نمره صفر براي او تعيين ميشود! اين جمله براي كساني كه ديپلمشان غيرمرتبط با كنكورشان است هم صدق ميكند؟ مثلاً كسي كه ديپلم رياضي دارد و امتحانات نهايي رياضي را داده بايد ديپلم مجدد تجربي بگيرد؟
> 
> 
> 
> ...


این که یه جورایی اطلاعیه ۱۶ آبان رو نقض کرد، مثل اینکه کارشناس‌های سنجش اطلاعاتشون آپدیت نیست

----------


## Harrison

> سلام امروز سنجش جواب سوالی که پرسیدم رو داد 
> عنوان درخواست :
> عمومي | سراسري - ابهام در اطلاعيه 16 آبان 1401 سنجش
> متن درخواست :
> سلام و عرض خسته نباشيد
> ببخشيد طبق اطلاعيه 16 آبان سنجش كساني كه ديپلم غرمرتبط با گروه كنكور مورد نظر دارند آيا بايد براي دريافت ديپلم مرتبط اقدام كنند؟ يا اينكه نمرات غيرمرتبط يه جاي نمرات مرتبط اعمال ميشود؟ چون در اطلاعيه آمده نمره كنكور جايگزين نميشود و اگر كسي در امتحانات آموزش و پرورش شركت نكند نمره صفر براي او تعيين ميشود! اين جمله براي كساني كه ديپلمشان غيرمرتبط با كنكورشان است هم صدق ميكند؟ مثلاً كسي كه ديپلم رياضي دارد و امتحانات نهايي رياضي را داده بايد ديپلم مجدد تجربي بگيرد؟
> 
> 
> 
> ...


میشه اسکرین شاتش رو بذارید؟

----------


## Powerfullll

> اون سبطی هم که دُکونو رونق داده فارت فارت کتاب نهایی داده بیرون ،همون زمانی که داشت با بی عدالتی مبارزه میکرد،فارت فارت


سبطی مگه کتاب نهایی بیرون داده ؟

----------


## Powerfullll

> اون سبطی هم که دُکونو رونق داده فارت فارت کتاب نهایی داده بیرون ،همون زمانی که داشت با بی عدالتی مبارزه میکرد،فارت فارت





> سلام امروز سنجش جواب سوالی که پرسیدم رو داد 
> عنوان درخواست :
> عمومي | سراسري - ابهام در اطلاعيه 16 آبان 1401 سنجش
> متن درخواست :
> سلام و عرض خسته نباشيد
> ببخشيد طبق اطلاعيه 16 آبان سنجش كساني كه ديپلم غرمرتبط با گروه كنكور مورد نظر دارند آيا بايد براي دريافت ديپلم مرتبط اقدام كنند؟ يا اينكه نمرات غيرمرتبط يه جاي نمرات مرتبط اعمال ميشود؟ چون در اطلاعيه آمده نمره كنكور جايگزين نميشود و اگر كسي در امتحانات آموزش و پرورش شركت نكند نمره صفر براي او تعيين ميشود! اين جمله براي كساني كه ديپلمشان غيرمرتبط با كنكورشان است هم صدق ميكند؟ مثلاً كسي كه ديپلم رياضي دارد و امتحانات نهايي رياضي را داده بايد ديپلم مجدد تجربي بگيرد؟
> 
> 
> 
> ...


چرا ما از این شانسا نداریم ؟ از سنجش که سوال می‌پرسیم خرکی جواب میده  :Yahoo (77):  حالا در هر حال طبق بند ۵ تراز که هیچی اما اگر رتبه هم نخواد بیاد که خب یعنی شما حتما باید کنکور تیر رو بدی چون از کنکور دی فقط چند تا درصد داری و حتی نمیدونی بین بچه های که دی ماه کنکور دادن کجا قرار گرفتی که بخوایی یه تخمینی هم درباره تیر ماه بزنی و تصمیم بگیری تیر رو بری یا نه . پس به چه دردی میخوره این کنکور ؟ 
راستی دوست عزیز اگر میشه از این پیامی که سنجش داده بهت یه اسکیرین بگیر مطمئن بشیم یکبار میتونن عین آدم جواب بدن :///

----------


## Amir_H80

> اقا دمت گرم خیلی ممنون فقط عکس اینو میفرستین ما داشته باشیم خیلی خوب جواب دادن من پرسیدم کدهای سربازی رو برام فرستادن نمیدونم چرا

----------


## Amir_H80

چیزی که من از پاسخگوی سنجش متوجه شدم این ها بود
1- سوابق تحصیلی عمومی واسه دیپلم های غیرمرتبط اعمال میشه ( یعنی 26 درصد سوابق رو غیرمرتبط ها هم دارن )
2- دروس غیرمرتبط به هیچ عنوان اعمال نمیشه و حتی در این که درس های مرتبط ( مثلا شیمی 3 ریاضی و تجربی که کاملا یکسان هستند) رو هم اعمال کنند هنوز به جمع بندی نرسیدند !
نتیجه گیری :
کسی که دیپلم غیرمرتبط داره 26 درصد تاثیر سوابق رو داره و اگه قبول کنن که مشترک های اختصاصی اعمال بشه یه 3 یا 4 درصد به این درصد اضافه میشه یعنی میشه 30 درصد . در این صورت هم 10 درصد سوابق تحصیلی با نمره 0 حساب میشه . اگه هم قبول نکنن که مشترک های اختصاصی اعمال بشه 14 درصد سوابق تحصیلی با نمره 0 حساب میشه یعنی مشترک های اختصاصی هم نمره 0 حساب میکنن .
پس غیرمرتبط ها باید دیپلم مجدد بگیرن با اینکه سنجش اجباری نکرده 
اما خب اگه دیپلم مجدد نگیرن هم میتونن با نمره نهایی 0 دروس اختصاصی تو کنکور شرکت کنن  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Alpha_Beta

سلام دوستان من با دیپلم هنرستان فنی و حرفه ای سال 87 و مدرک کاردانی و کارشناسی میخوام کنکور تجربی 1402 شرکت کنم.کسی اینجا هست مثل شرایط من امسال ثبت نام کرده باشه با دیپلم هنرستان و کاردانی؟

اینقد اخبار مختلفی خوندم. دیوونه مون کردن  اول گفتن فقط سوابق دروس عمومی برای هنرستانی ها نیازه بعدش یهویی سه روزش پیش سنجش اطلاعیه زد که باید همه داوطلبان کنکور اعم از هنرستانی ها و نظری ها و دیپلم های قبل 84 سوابق تحصیلی همه دروس عمومی و تخصصی کنکور رو داشته باشند. حالا دیروز دو تا سایت خبرگزاری ایرنا و سایت قلمچی دو تا خبر مخالف این مصوبه از قول دو نفر از مدیران آموزش و پرورش گذاشتن

اطلاعیه سایت سنجش 16 آبان 
پيرو  انتشار دفترچه راهنماي ثبت نام و شركت در آزمون سراسري سال 1402 (نوبت  اول) در تاریخ 1401/8/8 به اطلاع داوطلبان مي رساند بنا به تصمیم شوراي  راهبري مصوبه كنكور در جلسه مورخ 1401/7/19و ابلاغيه شماره 1401/12352/دش  مورخ 1401/08/08 دبير شوراي عالي انقلاب فرهنگي، همه داوطلبان (اعم از دانش  آموزان و فارغ­ التحصيلان شاخه هاي نظري، فني و حرفه ­اي و كار و دانش در  تمام نظام هاي آموزش و پرورش) بايد نسبت به ايجاد سابقه تحصيلي بر اساس  برنامه اعلامي وزارت آموزش و پرورش اقدام نمايند. *تبصره:*  در آزمون سراسري سال 1402 و بعد از آن، براي داوطلباني كه سابقه تحصيلي  ناقص دارند و يا كلاً سابقه تحصيلي ندارند، سهم نمره كل سابقه تحصيلي به  نسبت سوابق تحصيلي موجود داوطلب در گروه درخواستي اعمال مي شود و نمره  آزمون اختصاصي جايگزين آن نخواهد شد. ضمناً دانش آموزان پايه دوازدهم  متقاضي ورود به آموزش عالي، مي توانند در آزمون سراسري سال 1402 (نوبت اول)  در ديماه نيز شركت نمايند.  لازم  به تاکید است در صورتی که داوطلبی در امتحاناتی که وزارت آموزش و پرورش  برای ایجاد سوابق پیش بینی می­کند شرکت نکرده و اقدام به ایجاد سوابق  تحصیلی در دروس عمومی و اختصاصی ننماید، نمره آن دروس برایش صفر (0) لحاظ  خواهد شد.
https://sanjesh.org/FullStory.aspx?gid=1&id=8062

خبر سایت ایرنا به نقل از مدیرکل دفتر آموزش دوره دوم متوسطه نظری وزارت آموزش و پرورش در مورد داوطلبان هنرستانی:
*سوابق تحصیلی برای هنرستانی ها*
    وی اظهارداشت: سابقه تحصیلی برای دانش آموزان هنرستانی که امسال در  کنکور سراسری ثبت نام کرده اند طبق اطلاعیه جدیدی که در سایت سازمان سنجش  قرار گرفته است باید سابقه تحصیلی برای آنها تولید شود در روزهای آینده  شیوه نامه نحوه ایجاد سابقه تحصیلی برای دانش آموزان هنرستانی بعد از مصوب  شدن در وزارت آموزش و پرورش اعلام خواهد شد. 
    وی ادامه داد: ۲ دسته دانش آموز داریم دانش آموزانی که در سال جاری  مشغول تحصیل در پایه دوازدهم هستند و دانش آموزانی که دانش آموخته سنوات  قبل می باشند در این شیوه نامه اطلاع رسانی خواهد شد.
لینک کامل خبر  https://www.irna.ir/news/84937353/%D...B2%D8%A7%D8%B1


و خبر دیشب سایت قلمچی به نقل از رئیس مرکز سنجش و پایش کیفیت آموزشی وزارت آموزش و پرورش


رئیس مرکز سنجش و پایش کیفیت آموزشی وزارت آموزش و پرورش در پاسخ به این  سوال که ترمیم سوابق تحصیلی چگونه انجام می‌شود، بیان کرد: «برخی از  داوطلبان ممکن است اظهار کنند تمرکزی روی ایجاد سابقه تحصیلی مورد نظرشان  نداشته‌اند اما اکنون تصمیم دارند سابقه تحصیل خود را ترمیم کنند، در این  صورت داوطلب می‌تواند برای هر درس درخواست آزمون دهد و با شرکت در  امتحانات، سوابق تحصیلی خود را ترمیم کند.»
زارعی افزود: «داوطلب در  حال حاضر می‌تواند یک بار برای هر درس درخواست آزمون دهد و همچنین کسانی که  به‌صورت کلی دارای سوابق تحصیلی نیستند (فارغ‌التحصیلان دیپلمه قبل از سال  ۱۳۸۴) نیز می‌توانند با این روش اقدام به ایجاد سابقه تحصیل کنند. 

دانش‌آموزان *هنرستان* هم می‌توانند برای دروس *عمومی* همراه با دیگر دانش‌آموزان، در قالب ترمیم نمرات ایجاد سابقه کنند.»
لینک خبر  https://www.kanoon.ir/Article/300241

یکی از دوستان هم که بالاتر گفت از سنجش پرسیده همین جوابو گفته که سابقه دروس عمومی باید داشته باشن.
دوستانی که با دیپلم فنی و مدرک کاردانی میخان کنکور بدن لطفا اگه اطلاعیه جدیدی دارین در این زمینه بگین

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> چیزی که من از پاسخگوی سنجش متوجه شدم این ها بود
> 1- سوابق تحصیلی عمومی واسه دیپلم های غیرمرتبط اعمال میشه ( یعنی 26 درصد سوابق رو غیرمرتبط ها هم دارن )
> 2- دروس غیرمرتبط به هیچ عنوان اعمال نمیشه و حتی در این که درس های مرتبط ( مثلا شیمی 3 ریاضی و تجربی که کاملا یکسان هستند) رو هم اعمال کنند هنوز به جمع بندی نرسیدند !
> نتیجه گیری :
> کسی که دیپلم غیرمرتبط داره 26 درصد تاثیر سوابق رو داره و اگه قبول کنن که مشترک های اختصاصی اعمال بشه یه 3 یا 4 درصد به این درصد اضافه میشه یعنی میشه 30 درصد . در این صورت هم 10 درصد سوابق تحصیلی با نمره 0 حساب میشه . اگه هم قبول نکنن که مشترک های اختصاصی اعمال بشه 14 درصد سوابق تحصیلی با نمره 0 حساب میشه یعنی مشترک های اختصاصی هم نمره 0 حساب میکنن .
> پس غیرمرتبط ها باید دیپلم مجدد بگیرن با اینکه سنجش اجباری نکرده 
> اما خب اگه دیپلم مجدد نگیرن هم میتونن با نمره نهایی 0 دروس اختصاصی تو کنکور شرکت کنن


مشترک هارو بخوام تاثیر بدن خیلی بیشتر از ۳ یا ۴ درصد میشه البته مثلا دیپلم ریاضی و تجربی داشته باشی وگرنه با انسانی بخوای کنکور ریاضی یا تجربی بدی اره شاید همونم ندن

----------


## Harrison

> چیزی که من از پاسخگوی سنجش متوجه شدم این ها بود
> 1- سوابق تحصیلی عمومی واسه دیپلم های غیرمرتبط اعمال میشه ( یعنی 26 درصد سوابق رو غیرمرتبط ها هم دارن )
> 2- دروس غیرمرتبط به هیچ عنوان اعمال نمیشه و حتی در این که درس های مرتبط ( مثلا شیمی 3 ریاضی و تجربی که کاملا یکسان هستند) رو هم اعمال کنند هنوز به جمع بندی نرسیدند !
> نتیجه گیری :
> کسی که دیپلم غیرمرتبط داره 26 درصد تاثیر سوابق رو داره و اگه قبول کنن که مشترک های اختصاصی اعمال بشه یه 3 یا 4 درصد به این درصد اضافه میشه یعنی میشه 30 درصد . در این صورت هم 10 درصد سوابق تحصیلی با نمره 0 حساب میشه . اگه هم قبول نکنن که مشترک های اختصاصی اعمال بشه 14 درصد سوابق تحصیلی با نمره 0 حساب میشه یعنی مشترک های اختصاصی هم نمره 0 حساب میکنن .
> پس غیرمرتبط ها باید دیپلم مجدد بگیرن با اینکه سنجش اجباری نکرده 
> اما خب اگه دیپلم مجدد نگیرن هم میتونن با نمره نهایی 0 دروس اختصاصی تو کنکور شرکت کنن


برای درس‌های عمومی واضحا گفته اگه سابقه ایجاد نکنید نمره صفر لحاظ میشه، اما در مورد اختصاصی‌ها مبهم حرف زده و گفته در خصوص دروس اختصاصي اجباری برای ایجاد سوابق تحصیلی وجود ندارد

----------


## TheChernobyl

تکلیف ما نظام قدیمیا چیشد؟
برای ترمیم چکار کنیم بلخره؟؟

----------


## Amir_H80

> بنظرت میشه خردادم دیپلم مجدد بگیریم و برای کنکور لحاظش کنن


اگه میخوای واسه کنکورت تیر لحاظ بشه از دی یا بهمن ماه اقدام کن برو آموزش و پرورش نامه ایناشو واست بزنن همین خودش یکی دو ماه طول میکشه ، قبل فروردین هم نامه شو از اداره گرفتی برو مدرسه بزرگسالان ثبت نام کن و از همون مدرسه کد سوابقت رو بگیر که بتونی موقع ثبت نام کنکور تیر که فروردین ماه هستش واردش کنی. 
خلاصه زود اقدام کن تا بتونی کد سوابق دیپلم مجددت رو قبل فروردین از مدرسه بزرگسالان بگیری.

----------


## Harrison

> 


سلام ببخشید من راجع به سوابق یه سوال دارم خودم که از کارشناس‌های سنجش می‌پرسم فقط میگن به آموزش و پرورش مراجعه کنید، در صورتی که  سوالم به ترمیم و آموزش و پرورش مربوط نیست، ممکنه سوالم رو بفرستم شما توی سیستم پاسخگویی سنجش ثبتش کنید؟

----------


## elhameli

سلام
ی سوال، الان عمومی ها که برای همه اجباری هست ! کسایی که دیپلم هنرستان دارن باید عمومی های خودشون رو امتحان بدن یا عمومی های دبیرستان رو ؟؟ 
درس های عمومی در هنرستان با درس های عمومی در دبیرستان متفاوت هست !

----------

